# G4003G,,,,,chuck lock??



## dan12 (Nov 10, 2014)

is there a way to lock the chuck?
very big PITA to have to hold chuck.
my old atlas had a lock pin
I am either blind or it is not there:thinking:


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 10, 2014)

Nope.  I usually just put my Jet in the lowest gear to hold the chuck for hand tapping and the like.  If I really need to lock it in one direction, I just put the chuck key in the chuck (with the e-stop activated), and allow the chuck key to rest against a block of wood on the ways.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 10, 2014)

Put it in reverse and feed the tap in there like a man...but seriously what Jim said above.


----------



## dan12 (Nov 10, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Put it in reverse and feed the tap in there like a man...but seriously what Jim said above.




LOL......yup, what Jim said works, in one direction at a time
now I have to invent something


----------



## epanzella (Sep 24, 2017)

I stick a piece of wood between the bed and the chuck jaws.


----------

